# Music by Genre > Old-Time, Roots, Early Country, Cajun, Tex-Mex >  Wayfaring Stranger

## stevenmando

Hi does anyone have the mandolin cords for wayfaring stranger , been looking online and can't find them .

----------


## texaspaul

I use Am, Dm,  (chorus) C, F, Em

----------

Zissou Intern

----------


## Gary Hedrick

Another version of it starts in E minor goes to A minor.....on the chorus starts in E minor and then goes to E major for part of it and then back to E minor. 

This is a more old timey version of it...

----------


## stevenmando

Much thanks to all and now to get to playing this great song

----------


## AlanN

Yes, Gary's is the old time, hard core grassy way. Monroe and Rowan did it that way back then, raised the hairs right off the back of neck and sent little girls and dogs running...

----------


## Meadowview

Check out this site-------------------
http://www.classic-country-song-lyrics.com/


Wayfaring Stranger
Recorded by Emmylou Harris

Am
I am a poor wayfaring stranger
                Dm                    Am
While traveling through this world of woe
                                 D7
Yet there's no sickness toil nor danger
               Dm    G          Am
In that bright world to which I go

          F               C
I'm going there to see my Father
          F     C          E7
I'm going there no more to roam
         Am
I'm only going over Jordan
         Dm    E7   Am
I'm only going over home


I know dark clouds will gather round me
          Dm               Am
I know my way is rough and steep
                            D7
Yet beauteous fields rise before me
          Dm            G       Am
Where God redeems there visuals keep

          F               C
I'm going there to see my mother
               F    C         E7
She said she'd meet me when I come
         Am
I'm only going over Jordan
         Dm         Am
I'm only going over home

----------


## Mike Bunting

I like this fellers rendition.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LI92o...FDD07E6FA94C50

----------


## Spruce

> Yes, Gary's is the old time, hard core grassy way. Monroe and Rowan did it that way back then, raised the hairs right off the back of neck and sent little girls and dogs running...


...and apparently everyone else, too...    :Wink: 

I think I've seen _one_ attempt to cover the tune in this style over the years, as opposed to the sugared-up version that is so-ooo ubiquitous these days...

----------


## Gary Hedrick

> ...and apparently everyone else, too...   
> 
> I think I've seen _one_ attempt to cover the tune in this style over the years, as opposed to the sugared-up version that is so-ooo ubiquitous these days...


Yeah you're right it isn't the common way......but as Alan said above....that version of Rowan and Monroe was just plain spooky.......if you weren't going to church before you heard it you certainly thought long and hard about going....

and for 45 years my brother and I have been doing it in just that style......duet....the limited chord changes ...

I will have to look through the tapes I have ...I know I have the Rowan version somewhere but just haven't worked through that tape yet.

or I could find the Hedrick Brothers version and really turn off everyone ....

----------


## Spruce

Spooky...

----------


## Meadowview

> ...and apparently everyone else, too...   
> 
> I think I've seen _one_ attempt to cover the tune in this style over the years, as opposed to the sugared-up version that is so-ooo ubiquitous these days...


I wasn't trying to endorse one version over another, to my knowledge the words and chords are the same in all versions. I just sent the words and chords, but most importantly, I wanted to share the link where I found the words. There is even a link at the bottom of this site to copy the songs and paste them into another site and transpose it to whatever key you want it in.

----------


## jefflester

I like John Carlini's version that Don Stiernberg plays on.

----------


## bohemianbiker

Jack White sang this on the soundtrack of Cold Mountain.  

I hadn't listened to it in a long time, probably the same year I saw the movie (2004?), and last night on the subway on my way home from work I was flipping thru my albums on itunes looking for something that I hadn't listened to in a while, when I decided to play Cold Mountain.  Wayfaring Stranger is the 1st track.  Then, later that night I found this thread.  Life can be strange like that.  Here's a you-tube video of Jack singing it (who is playing mandolin?).  bb

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZXBw-9gyc0

----------


## tkdboyd

That would be Mike Compton! 
Been to a couple of his workshops, great guy, incredible player. Tons of material out there to listen to, and it is all good!

I think the mandolin player/arranger for the movie was Norman Blake. Can't go wrong with either of those players!

----------


## dcoventry

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYJiMO-Fa24

GREAT version. Give it a try and be open minded.

----------


## bohemianbiker

> That would be Mike Compton! 
> Been to a couple of his workshops, great guy, incredible player. Tons of material out there to listen to, and it is all good!
> 
> I think the mandolin player/arranger for the movie was Norman Blake. Can't go wrong with either of those players!


Thanks for the heads up!  Mike's web site says he is coming to the Loudon Bluegrass Festival, which is not far from me, so I may be able to hear him play.  (Altho his web site lists the festival as Apr. 10, which I assume is a typo, since the festival's web site says that its' on May 10.)  bb

----------


## bohemianbiker

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYJiMO-Fa24
> 
> GREAT version. Give it a try and be open minded.


Interesting; I have mixed feelings, but I kinda liked it.  bb

----------


## bohemianbiker

> That would be Mike Compton! 
> Been to a couple of his workshops, great guy, incredible player. Tons of material out there to listen to, and it is all good!
> 
> I think the mandolin player/arranger for the movie was Norman Blake. Can't go wrong with either of those players!


And in the name of continuing coincidences, I see that Mike Comton's photo is currently on the front page of mandolincafe.com (noting the Bill Monroe mandolin camp in Nashville).  bb

----------


## JH Murray

No mandolin content, but a decent banjo, Neko Case is my modern fave version:

----------


## dcoventry

> Interesting; I have mixed feelings, but I kinda liked it.  bb


This really made me smile. Thanks for taking the time to listen and respond. 

I use mando for practically everything BUT BG.

----------


## wsugai

I think that this is a very good version, though I also think that the overdub chorus is way overdone and the banjo interludes should be replaced with a mando. Otherwise, the banjo as background to the vocal is fine. Overall, very nicely done with a good tempo.




> No mandolin content, but a decent banjo, Neko Case is my modern fave version:

----------


## AlanN

Gimme post 10, every day

----------


## tkdboyd

> Gimme post 10, every day


If you haven't listened to it, give the Jack White version a try from post 13. Compton's solo comes in around 1:08 if you want to skip the rest.

----------


## AlanN

Gimme post 10, every day


just funnin. I listened to the Jack White. Doesn't grab me...but, ymmv, as they say.

----------


## tmsweeney

I like the Tony Rice version from Cold on the Shoulder, he has Sam and Jerry and Todd Phillips and they go into a way cool "space grass" middle section. 

The Natalie Merchant version from  the House Carpenter album is very sparse and spooky, I like that one too.

----------


## BlueMt.

My favorite version is this one by Tim O'Brien.

----------


## Mike Bunting

And no one has mentioned this one yet.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LI92o...FDD07E6FA94C50

----------


## TDMpicker

Here's another music video version:

----------


## JH Murray

Then there is The Wayfaring Strangers' version, featuring John McGann on Octave mandolin.

----------


## Clyde Bochek

> Check out this site-------------------
> http://www.classic-country-song-lyrics.com/
> 
> 
> Wayfaring Stranger
> Recorded by Emmylou Harris
> 
> Am
> I am a poor wayfaring stranger
> ...


Last line of final verse would more correctly read:

Where God's redeemed their vigils keep

----------


## crisscross

I play the version included in Fred Sokolow's Bluegrass Ukulele book. It's in d minor, wich happens to suit my vocal range(well, almost)

----------

Maunus

----------


## pcg

Great thread. It's sent me off listening to Natalie and Neko and Bill. Great versions. Great song.

----------

